# Photoshop- How to get unlimited undos??



## chatch15117

Try "step backwards". I think it is ctrl+shift+z but I'm not sure. try that or ctrl+alt+z


----------



## humbleguy

yeah but its only 20 times. how to change that to inlimited??


----------



## mrfajita

Preferences-Performance-set History States to 1000 or so


----------



## nathris

Edit->Preferences->Performance

Change the history state slider.


----------



## humbleguy

thanks people.


----------

